
On Java - qmr
http://www.javafind.net/gate.jsp?q=/library/36/java6_full_apidocs/com/sun/java/swing/plaf/nimbus/InternalFrameInternalFrameTitlePaneInternalFrameTitlePaneMaximizeButtonWindowNotFocusedState.html
======
transfire
Hahahahahahahahahaha! I hope that isn't a real API.

